# Is she purebred?



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know if she is or not. She is a rescue, so she has no papers, or parents. What do you guys think??


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I say she is. Is she yours? did you parents say yes? if so, is she allowed in the house?


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> I say she is. Is she yours? did you parents say yes? if so, is she allowed in the house?


No, but she is a possibility. My dad is fine with it, he is helping me out with my mom. So, if she says yes (she hasn't said no), this girl may be the one
Wish me luck!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

looks pure to me


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I see husky in the dish of the face and the set of the ears, but that doesn't make her anything less than beautiful! (Hopeful) congratulations!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

marbury said:


> I see husky in the dish of the face and the set of the ears, but that doesn't make her anything less than beautiful! (Hopeful) congratulations!!


I also immediately thought husky mix when I looked at the second pic... Her eyes look kind of husky too. Either way she is a beautiful girl!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I to agree with husky in there. I to have a husky/shepherd mix he is smart as a whip and almost 20 years old I might add and no that's not a typo. I have had him since I was very young.


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

Husky/Shep mixes are amazing! I've had my boy since he was 6 months old. He's 10 in November and still rock solid!  hopeful congrats to you!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you all for the support! Now that you mention there may be some husky in her, but either way like you said she is a beauty. Lets hope!!!


----------

